# Farm silo



## rookieron (Jan 25, 2014)

Has anyone built their own silo? Looking for some idea as to what materials to use.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I made an oil storage tank from an empty commercial size toilet paper roll. For a silo you could use an empty toilet paper roll or paper towel roll depending on the size you want. Or some PVC pipe from the local hardware store too. Then you can get different diameters also. 

David


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I have pondered the question of silos also. The biggest difficulty seemed to be constructing the 'iconic' dome that so clearly says grain silo. I can't say I even know why its a dome shape (although I'm sure there are others).

Then there's the question of size. Were silos sized according to cubic feet of storage?

We had a barn where I attended school growing up that had two silos by its entrance. We called it the 'cow barn' to distinguish it from the stable down the road. While it did provide housing for the dairy cattle at one time it was latter used as a pony stable for the riding camp.

Grandpa built a model barn for his pre-war X-mas garden (standard gauge) about 1932. I always thought it needed two silos (selfishly I guess, to more closely resemble my own childhood memories).


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

The silo 'cap' shape would depend on the era of your barn. Some were totally round, some rounded at the top with flat panels on the side, and some were even flat.

You can get PVC pipe in just about any size that would appropriate for any scale. As far as the rounded cap is concerned, you could use roller balls from roll-on deodorant or kid's jacks ball pushed up inside the pipe, then glued when the dome is the right height. A smaller ball or marble could be used for HO and micro scales.

Be sure to post some pics.

D.A.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

rkenney said:


> I have pondered the question of silos also. The biggest difficulty seemed to be constructing the 'iconic' dome that so clearly says grain silo.


Ping-pong ball? Plastic easter egg (the less pointed end)?

Large marble for N scale? No need to cut it in half. Just hide the other half inside the silo.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> Ping-pong ball? * Plastic Easter egg *(the less pointed end)?
> 
> Large marble for N scale? No need to cut it in half. Just hide the other half inside the silo.


I had to smile a little bit when I read 'Easter egg' on your post. I once used half of a plastic Easter egg to make an umbrella for my roadside fruit/vegetable stand. I called it, PaPa's Produce.

D.A.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The produce stand is nice, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

I use white medicine bottles. Remove top section under the ridge. Can leave or cut off bottom but I usually leave them on and bury into the "ground" to make them more stable. Spray paint primer gray than concrete. Take a piece of sparkle mesh used for corners that has adhesive on one side and wrap the silo. Take brown chalk stick and rub lightly around the silo on the mesh only. You now have rusting steel mesh. Get solid styrofoam balls, not the glittery ones or the ones that shed if you rub them. Slice ball in have at part line with Exacto. Spray paint silver or aluminum. I place some thin styrene strips in the bottom of the ball bent to contact the inner walls of the silo. Some plastic glue on tips of strips and some tacky glue along edge of plastic keeps top in place. Total cost for a couple of scale silos about $1.00 at least it is for N-Scale. Will post some pictures if anyone is interested. Brad


----------



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

Supposed to read "Spackle" mesh not "sparkle". Stupid auto correct. Brad


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Lots of good "starter" ideas, along with other "found" items. Should get you looking around for a lot of other things you might be able to use on your layout- like the little stands that keep the lid off your pizza. Great little bistro tables in some scales.


----------



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

In N scale those pizza stands make great rooftop water tank stands. Paint concrete, add tank and ladder, add some graffiti. Done. Brad


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just one note, though. I am familiar with a wide variety of dairy farms across the New England and Mid-Atlantic, and even Northern Virginia, and have never seen a flat topped silo. The reason is the potential weight of snow accumulation. A tank, designed to hold pressures or great weights of liquid is fine, but the top of a silo is simply a weather shield and not designed to hold significant weight.


----------



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

*Farm Silos in N-scale*

these are my medicine bottle silos. Tallest are a scale 60' by 20' diameter, medium one is 50' high by 28' diameter, shortest one is 40' high by 28' diameter. Building was owned by my brother. it is an almost exact replica. Other pictures are of the type of styrofoam balls used, spackle mesh and medicine bottle bottom. heavier brown chalking to be done on tall silos yet. Brad


----------



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

*Farm Silos in N-scale*

next set of pictures


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Styrofoam balls is a great idea for the roofs. One of the craft stores probably have them for just about any scale!

Thanks.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I got some different size rounded containers out of the gumball machines at the grocery store. 50 cents and you get a toy and a silo roof.


----------

